# Dry January



## AJLang (Jan 1, 2016)

i totally admit to being a middle aged woman in the habit of enjoying a few glasses of wine in the evening plus lunchtime drinks some Saturdays plus wine when I go out for a meal, plus I love bubbly and cocktails. Ooops when I write it like that it doesn't sound too good. So from January 4th I'm going to embrace dry January and in the process raise money for Guide Dogs for the Blind  https://www.justgiving.com/Amanda-Langley3


----------



## Bloden (Jan 1, 2016)

Good for you, AJ. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you Bloden


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 1, 2016)

You will find it easy Amanda - I have been dry since December 1998!


----------



## Redkite (Jan 1, 2016)

Good for you!  Happy New Year AJ .  Lovely photo btw!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 1, 2016)

Good luck with it Amanda.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 1, 2016)

Wishing you every success Amanda, it's an incredibly worthwhile cause. I'm not really a wine drinker but I do enjoy a voddie or three when I go out socially occasionally so appreciate that you're giving up one of your little pleasures! 

Nice natural photo too x


----------



## Caroline (Jan 2, 2016)

Good luck with it. I hope you raise mega bucks for what is a very worthy cause


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 2, 2016)

Good luck! I'd do dry January but it wouldn't be special as I don't often drink anyway! I had a few glasses of Buck's Fizz on New Years and I may or may not have got rather drunk on Christmas Day but before that it was months!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 2, 2016)

Well done for giving it a go ! Let us know how its going pls.  good luck


----------



## AJLang (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank you everyone  and also thank you for the lovely comments about my photo I'd always planned starting Dry January on January 4th so had a few glasses of wine on Saturday I woke up full of resolve yesterday (Jan 3rd) and didn't have any alcohol. I've also already raised £60 for Guide Dogs for the Blind with other donations promised. So I'm determined to complete Dry January successfully


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 4, 2016)

Well done. 
I done the dryathlon for CRUK in 2014 haven't really gone back to drinking since. Approximately 10 units a year now!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 4, 2016)

That's a lovely photo Amanda & good luck with your dry January xx


----------



## AJLang (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you Stitch.
Thank you Gill and for your lovely comment about my photo.
No alcohol yesterday but woke up again feeling like I'd got a hangover!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 5, 2016)

I've donated  would be more but I'm a poor student!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 5, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I've donated  would be more but I'm a poor student!


Rosie that is very kind and generous of you. Thank you very much  x


----------



## AJLang (Jan 7, 2016)

Well I've got through the first four days. I'm sleeping better and think I feel a bit better - although I have started drinking Diet Coke again which I had stopped drinking because of my teeth problems. I would absolutely love a nice ice cold glass of wine but I'm thinking of the Guide Dog sponsorship  Plus the weight that I'm losing


----------



## AJLang (Jan 16, 2016)

Apart from one slip up after some worrying news I've kept to Dry January  Twelve days successfully completed. I will add on an extra dry day at the end for the slip up.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 16, 2016)

You are doing great AJ - keep on and you will only feel better.


----------



## AJLang (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you Lynn


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Apart from one slip up after some worrying news I've kept to Dry January  Twelve days successfully completed. I will add on an extra dry day at the end for the slip up.


You're doing great Amanda!  I'm on my 13th day as well today - had decided to do it anyway, but after being told that the problem with my eyes might be made worse by high blood pressure it's now become a lot easier to resist - I just tell myself that if I want to have a drink, knowing it raises my BP,  then I can expect an injection in the eyes  Works for me!  Keep up the good work


----------



## AJLang (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you Alan and well done on being so disciplined. I think you are doing very well. I'm fortunate that apart from very stressful situations my blood pressure is good even when drinking. When I had the general anaesthetic for my teeth the concern was that my blood pressure had gone too low. I've only been told that there is nothing that I could have done to prevent the retinal vein occlusion and that retinopathy wise my eyes are excellent after 45 years my of diabetes, and you know how much I like my wine. I suppose what I'm saying is that yes keeping your blood pressure normal is important but don't completely give up on things that you enjoy. Hugs for you and well done.


----------



## Bloden (Jan 17, 2016)

Well done, AJ and Alan!  How much money d'you think you might have saved by the end of January?


----------



## AJLang (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you Bloden. I dare not say much I've saved it's a lot


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 21, 2016)

Well done both of you. Funnily enough I seem to be doing dry January too, just haven't bothered opening any wine and so by default not had a drink. Not sure how long it will last though as I'm out for a meal tomorrow


----------



## AJLang (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you Karen.  Trust you to accidently embrace Dry January FOL   Enjoy your meal today


----------



## Bloden (Jan 22, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Thank you Bloden. I dare not say much I've saved it's a lot



'A lot' is good!


----------



## runner (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi Amanda,  like you, I'm partial to a few glasses of wine and more and realised it was becoming a habit, particularly when stressed - but not any more as Ive also been having a dry January since I went back to work on the 4th!  My son and several friends are doing the same, so I wanted to support him too and we have a £5 bet on.  Tend not to wake up so much during the night, but dreams are still crazy!  Also wanted to see if my memory improved - not sure on that one (what was I saying?)  Surprinsingly, haven't missed it too much, except wine with my Fish and Chips and with Sunday dinner.

Anyhow - I think you've hit the nail on the head - finding alternatives to drink when you're all tea and coffee'd out and water just doesn't do it.  I drink diet coke occasionally, but have discovered Sparkling Cranberry and Lime by the Feel Good Company.  It has no added sugar and more importantly, no artificial sweeteners.  It does have 6.9g of carbs per 100ml to take into account though.  It is expensive (£2 a bottle from Sainsburys) but compared to a bottle of wine…..  I have one glass with my meal.  Also loving the Spicy Chai Tea and Spicy Chai Latte.  As I haven't signed up to do it for charity, I'll sponsor you, and I'm going to reward myself with a Reflexology or Pampering session as an alternative stress relief, with the money I've saved!  I'm also determined when I do have a tipple again, it will be far less frequent and in smaller doses - how about it x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2016)

I've experienced a lot of health benefits so far  Definitely sleeping better, although having lots of mad dreams, like you @runner !  Saving money also, my blood pressure is now excellent, I have more energy, I'm exercising more, my BGs are steadier and better, insulin doses reduced (probably due to exercise)  Not missing it at all so far!


----------



## runner (Jan 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I've experienced a lot of health benefits so far  Definitely sleeping better, although having lots of mad dreams, like you @runner !  Saving money also, my blood pressure is now excellent, I have more energy, I'm exercising more, my BGs are steadier and better, insulin doses reduced (probably due to exercise)  Not missing it at all so far!


that's Brilliant Northe   Yes, I do find my BGs are steadier and better (well, when I'm not overeating that is!)


----------



## AJLang (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Runner thank you very much for sponsoring and well done with your Dry January. I'm finding that I'm a lot more tired - sleeping very deeply but having to


----------



## runner (Jan 23, 2016)

AJLang said:


> Hi Runner thank you very much for sponsoring and well done with your Dry January. I'm finding that I'm a lot more tired - sleeping very deeply but having to


Yes, I'm still feeling tired and have had a muggy head some mornings.  the Cranberry & Lime drink I mentioned has just been reduced to £1.50 a bottle….


----------



## runner (Jan 29, 2016)

How's it going AJ - only 2 more days!  I'm still drinking lots of tea, cranberry and lime, coke, water, tonic water with lemon etc. and haven't had to pay so £5 !  Even going out to pub tomorrow night, but I've offered to drive, so no drinking anyway.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2016)

Well, I haven't missed it at all  Definitely continuing into February...and beyond?


----------



## runner (Jan 29, 2016)

Good for you Northe.  I have to say I have missed a glass of wine on occasion and I will indulge again, but the plan is less frequently, and less at a time!  surprising how so much of it is habit.  I drink a lot anyway (tea and coffee etc. I mean)  But,  I think I will have the occasional longer break too.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 30, 2016)

I've stuck to dry wine this month.  Does that count?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've stuck to dry wine this month.  Does that count?


Nice try, but NO!!!!!!


----------



## AJLang (Feb 1, 2016)

Well done Runner and Northerner. I'm amazed at how well I did but must confess to having some wine due to the one year anniversary of Susie going to Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## runner (Feb 1, 2016)

I still think it's great that you did so well AJ - congratulations!


----------

